# Staticky Pup



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I run a humidifier in the house. It dropped the static to nearly zero.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I tried static guard, but they do act like you're trying to kill them, even if you spray it on your hands! I agree, forget that idea.

What about putting water on your hands and running it over and through their fur?


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

boomers_dawn said:


> I tried static guard, but they do act like you're trying to kill them, even if you spray it on your hands! I agree, forget that idea.
> 
> What about putting water on your hands and running it over and through their fur?



I might try that. 

I'm looking into a humidifier but we have an open concept living/kitchen space so I'm not sure if I will find a cheap one to work in a large space.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a small humidifier. I plug it in where we spend most of the time (the living room and by his dog bed). And it works great.


----------

